# Walk the dinosaur (or tinychat with DD)



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2011)

http://tinychat.com/dinosaurdammit

Yup hear my awful voice cause im bored and lonely.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 8, 2011)

Party Party Fun Fun!


----------



## Carnie (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh god that animation


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 8, 2011)

VISIT ME IN MY KITCHEN


----------



## Aetius (Nov 8, 2011)

DD, Where art thou? : (


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been here for an hour already, and no one has even paid a visit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 9, 2011)

I am back to shenanigans in the kitchen


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2011)

Yay, people are there


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 30, 2011)

You ima bout to ride the husband. If I stay on 8 seconds i get a nice belt :>


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there live video of this event?

EDIT:  Yes this is actually happening.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You ima bout to ride the husband. If I stay on 8 seconds i get a nice belt :>


i think your husband is underestimating you.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 1, 2011)

SKYRIM HOOOO


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> SKYRIM HOOOO



What if it's a man?


----------



## shteev (Dec 1, 2011)

OHFUCK

TinyChat not supported on iOS devices.

;-;


----------



## Aetius (Dec 1, 2011)

Why must it be empty when I get back ;_;


----------

